# What should I put in this?



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So I just inherited an enclosure and will eventually have to fill it with something, of course. It's one of Exoterra's allglass terrariums. It measures 12"x12"x18" and looks like this:

View attachment 123804​
The top of course clicks into place.

The bottom is capable of holding water but obviously not past the opening of the doors.

I'm not sure what I should be looking at to go in this thing... I was thinking crested gecko. Or gargoyle gecko. But am not too sure. I was also thinking of using it to house a baby brazilian rainbow boa until it gets older and needs a larger enclosure.

Not too keen on more frogs at the moment. Though it's always a possibility I guess.

I don't have a problem _eventually_ upgrading but would like this to be a suitable enclosure for at least the first year.

Any ideas are welcomed.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Possibilities are limitless...if you look into gecko species for it.you will not run into out growing it........so that is a good option...but look into gecko options...there are TONS of cool, and some little kept species out there to choose from....


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Aboreal tarantula...FTW

Indian Ornamental (Poecilotheria regalis) or any of the other Poecilotheria spp
Suntiger (Psalmopoeus irminia)


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I strongly disagree with the Poecilotheria (ornamental "tarantulas")
The enclosure is two door..and front opening...which means with these incredibly fast species..you are chasing them around the house..and their bite is PAINFULL to say the VERY LEAST...they are awesome spiders...and incredible captives under the right conditions..but with the way this particular enclosure opens....I would never put a large arboreal spider whose only speed other than stop is mach 2 into such an enclosure...


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong but even though it has two doors once it's unlocked you can open just one door...correct? If so I would feel more at ease with that type of opening than with a 5 or 10 gallon aquarium turned on it's side (been there done that) or a taller aquarium with a top only opening where you have to reach down in for maintenance. I've seen picture's of this type of enclosure with pokies in them and thought it made an awesome display setup.

It was just a suggestion, I personally wouldn't hesitate to keep a pokie in one but that's just me. Once again this is my opinion only take it for what it's worth.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i think you have to open both doors (you can open one but you have to hold the other closed)

with that though you could open the top too but you have to stick your arm right by it


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Snake_Eyes said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but even though it has two doors once it's unlocked you can open just one door...correct? If so I would feel more at ease with that type of opening than with a 5 or 10 gallon aquarium turned on it's side (been there done that) or a taller aquarium with a top only opening where you have to reach down in for maintenance. I've seen picture's of this type of enclosure with pokies in them and thought it made an awesome display setup.
> 
> It was just a suggestion, I personally wouldn't hesitate to keep a pokie in one but that's just me. Once again this is my opinion only take it for what it's worth.


I hope that you were not offended Snake eyes...that was not my intent.

I do not think that the ornamentals are good first spiders..and while I do feel they are awesome spiders, and should be kept by spider fanciers...I feel only after a great deal of experience....it is hard to beat them in a well planted roomy enclosure!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but even though it has two doors once it's unlocked you can open just one door...correct? If so I would feel more at ease with that type of opening than with a 5 or 10 gallon aquarium turned on it's side (been there done that) or a taller aquarium with a top only opening where you have to reach down in for maintenance. I've seen picture's of this type of enclosure with pokies in them and thought it made an awesome display setup.
> 
> It was just a suggestion, I personally wouldn't hesitate to keep a pokie in one but that's just me. Once again this is my opinion only take it for what it's worth.


I hope that you were not offended Snake eyes...that was not my intent.

I do not think that the ornamentals are good first spiders..and while I do feel they are awesome spiders, and should be kept by spider fanciers...I feel only after a great deal of experience....it is hard to beat them in a well planted roomy enclosure!
[/quote]
Not at all







sometimes my posts come off sounding a little more hard than it was meant to. I do agree that they definatly are not beginner spiders.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> The enclosure is two door..and front opening...which means with these incredibly fast species..you are chasing them around the house..


Well, it'd certainly keep things interesting around the house


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Keeping things simple... all but three types of arachnids are by-lawed in my area. Can't remember off hand which are okay. I know that the one mentioned isn't.

I'm going to look into some geckos.


----------

